# It's a....



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

75% chance it's a girl :wub::wub:

This baby is shy! He couldn't get a clear shot but said he saw no boy parts so he's 75% sure it's a girl. We go back in 2 weeks for another check which they will then confirm 100%. 

Can you believe this? This baby is shy! I'm definitely thinking pink, but am dying to know for sure Lol! 

In the meantime, here's me and little bump at 19 weeks.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! think pink! :-D beautiful pic btw


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I guessed girl! 

Congrats!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Oh Sweetheart, I want to hug you and kiss that pretty, shy little bump. It must be a girl...boys are never shy about showing their ...um....stuff. I am so happy for you.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, that's why I changed my guess from boy to girl the first time. Little Boys will show that thing every chance they get! The stories I could share...

Congratulations! You are absolutely beautiful. I loved every second of being pregnant and I hope you do as well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:happy::happy: Yay...it's a girl!!! she's already acting like such a little lady. :happy::happy: You look absolutely beautiful! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew it! Well, I guess I should say that in 2 weeks  Congrats, Tammy! You and baby are looking lovely


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! That pic is beautiful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yippee! Congratulations Tammy I'm so happy for you! Boy or girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!!!!! I am so thrilled for you. I couldn't see you have a boy first somehow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I predict you're going to have....a wonderful, happy, healthy baby.:chili::chili: There! I could teach that doctor a thing or two. :thumbsup: I'd say 75% is a pretty sure bet but you better check with oddsmakers in Vegas first before you pick out the nursery colors. :blink: You look fabulous:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Tammy, you look soooooooooooooo cute with your Baby Bump.  Looks like Conor will have a Girlfriend soon. I guessed "pink". Just glad that you and baby are doing well.

And so happy about your house. It will be wonderful to have a new, bigger house for the baby.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh how fabulous !!!!!! You look really great and so happy :aktion033: Hope you are feeling as well as you look :thumbsup: x


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks girls so much!!!!

Erik and I nearly fell over when he said 75%. Our doctor has been leading us on for weeks now LOL! At week 11, he said at the next visit he could tell us. So we go in at week 15 and we get crossed legs. Then he says definitely at the week 19 visit. We go in and the same thing! Thank goodness it's only 2 more weeks of waiting. I'm dying to design the nursery and buy our little baby it's first present! So many girls I know found out by week 19 what they were having. The suspense!!! I think it's kinda cute that this lil one is shy! Totally melts my heart. So girls....the boy/girl saga continues although I think we all have a pretty good idea what baby will be. 

And the house we are getting is much bigger. Same area we live in now. It needs lots of updating but you know how much I love designing so I'm not at all scared of that. I preferred to buy a house that needed updating so we could put our own touch on it. We are just gonna be pressed for time to get the work done before baby's arrival. And of course to stick to our budget. So big things coming in the next few months. Once we get the house I'll post pictures of it. 

PS....when we came home from the doctor we told the pups it's looking like a lil girl and I swear...Benny couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> 75% chance it's a girl :wub::wub:
> 
> This baby is shy! He couldn't get a clear shot but said he saw no boy parts so he's 75% sure it's a girl. We go back in 2 weeks for another check which they will then confirm 100%.
> 
> ...


 
:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh I think girl too, but either way, you look great...awwwwww :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They must have seen our poll. Good choice!:yes: Have we got good "women's intuition" or what?!:rockon::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*Well I'm 25% sure it's a boy... :HistericalSmiley:*

*Tammy, you look amazing and I know you'll only grow more beautiful as the weeks and months go by. *


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You do look so beautiful pregnant. My husband was so thrilled when I got pregnant and he always made me feel so special and beautiful. I think back and it was the most wonderful time of my life. I loved being pregnant....

Cannot wait to see your house....do not stress out over it. I know the nursery is going to be so nice for the little one (girl!)!!! Everything will come together for both of you!!! hugs and love to you Tammy!!!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tammy, you look absolutely beautiful. I am soooo happy for you. New house, new baby, how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I guessed girl....you will make a wonderful mother!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

YAYYYYYY!!!! Congratulations Tammy. You are such a beautiful pregnant momma!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yay! Congrats! Beautiful pic!! xoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tammy, you look so beautiful in that photo.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow for almost 1/2 way that is a little bump, you look beautiful!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting you look beautiful!
Can you believe there was a time when a person did not find out what they were having until they gave birth? :w00t:

HHHmmmmm.....I might be old enough to have experienced this. :innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!! 9 more days until attempt #3. Really want to start picking things out for baby but am waiting to get that 100% confirmation LOL!

And my bump.....think it's gotten bigger since that pic was taken last week!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what do they say? "you've popped" , that just means there's more to love : )


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Tammy!!:aktion033:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I forgot to say congrats on the 75% confirmation that it's a girl! I was hoping for pink! You look great...I can't believe you've had to wait this long to start shopping for baby!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess I'm the only hold-out.....I'm still wishing blue . Love you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> what do they say? "you've popped" , that just means there's more to love : )


 Bren...I tried to put a button down white shirt on this morning under my blazer and I couldn't button it over my BUMP! :w00t:


LJSquishy said:


> I forgot to say congrats on the 75% confirmation that it's a girl! I was hoping for pink! You look great...I can't believe you've had to wait this long to start shopping for baby!!!


 I know! And to think I found out pretty early (5 weeks) that I was pregnant! This is the longest wait ever. And we now refer to baby as our 75% daughter LOL! 


Hunter's Mom said:


> I guess I'm the only hold-out.....I'm still wishing blue . Love you!


 But a wedding would be sooooo fun to plan my sweets!!!! :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a closet full of pink when my son was born.  I hope yours is a girl! :tender:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:cheer::dothewave::cheer:

CONGRATULATIONS


----------

